# group buy from belowwater



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Gang,
Anyone here interested in ordering from Oliver Lucanus at Belowwater. Minimum order is $200 and we can split shipping.

Gary

You are receiving this mail as part of our bi-monthly mailing list. To opt out and be removed from any further mailing please email back with REMOVE in the header. 
JOIN our BLOG to see photos of new arrivals: http://belowwaterfish.blogspot.com/

Please note we ship stingrays, piranhas, snakeheads etc only if legal in your state, country.

Prices are in CANADIAN $

Cichlids species common from size $ QTY 
each 
Andinoacara stalsbergii Alf's Terror Lumio breeding pair $ 250.00

Apistogramma species red spot Jurua md $ 25.00 6 @ $ 22.00 
Apistogramma species new red face Yawasyacu lg $ 14.00 6 @ $ 13.00 
Apistogramma pandurini panda apisto Ucayali md $ 6.00 6 @ $ 5.00 
Apistogramma baenschi Inka apisto Yurimaguas ml $ 13.00 6 @ $ 11.00 
Apistogramma species new fringed dorsal Rio Jutai lg $ 30.00 6 @ $ 26.00 
Apistogramma species new purple Rio Juriaca lg $ 28.00 6 @ $ 22.00 
Astronotus occelatus wild oscar Amazonas 7" $ 75.00 2 @ $ 140.00 
Benitochromis conjunctus double band Beni Njenje md $ 20.00 6 @ $ 15.00 
Cichla orinocensis Orinoco bass Orinoco 10" $ 325.00 6 @ $ 300.00 
Cichlasoma atromaculatum Yellow Atrato lg $ 95.00 3 @ $ 85.00 
Cichlasoma cf.gephyrum rainbow cichlid Atrato lg $ 120.00 2 @ $ 105.00 
Congochromis parilus nudiceps Congo ml $ 11.00 6 @ $ 9.00 
Crenicichla cincta green monster pike Solimoes 6" $ 75.00 5 @ $ 65.00 
Crenicichla species Red teardrop pike Atabapo ml $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Crenicichla cf.lugubris red pike Orinoco ml $ 19.00 6 @ $ 15.00 
Crenicichla cf.lugubris red Super pike Tapajos 1 mated pair $ 700.00

Crenicichla stockii froghead pike Tocantins trio $ 350.00

Crenicichla marmorata nice Tapajos 7" $ 90.00

Crenicichla saxatalis real one Brokopondo 4"+ $ 50.00 5 @ $ 40.00 
Chaetobranchius flavescens filter cichlid Caqueta lg $ 70.00 6 @ $ 60.00 
Dicrossus filamentosus checkerboard Orinoco md $ 5.00 6 @ $ 4.50 
Etia nguti ET Cichlid Cameroon smd $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Heros species Red Severum Atabapo lg $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Heterochromis multidens ancient cichlid Congo sm $ 400.00 6 @ $ 375.00 
Lamprologus werneri river lamp Congo ml $ 12.00 6 @ $ 10.00 
Myaka myaka pelagic cichlid Barombi ml $ 45.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
Microgeophagus ramirezi wild ram Llanos ml' $ 4.50 8 @ $ 4.00 
Nanochromis dimidiatus red Nano Congo md $ 14.00 6 @ $ 12.00 
Pterophyllum altum real altum Orinoco NO GUARANT $ 25.00 8 @ $ 20.00 
Satanoperca daemon demon eartheater Atabapo xl $ 90.00 6 @ $ 80.00 
Satanoperca jurupari common eartheater Orinoco smd $ 12.00 10 @ $ 10.00 
Steatocranus gibbiceps long buffalo head Congo md $ 12.00 6 @ $ 10.00 
Steatocranus casuarius Buffalo head Congo ml $ 12.00 6 @ $ 11.00 
Symphysodon aequifasciata brown discus Cameta md $ 65.00 5 @ $ 55.00 
Thoracochromis demeusii rock cichlid Congo ml $ 15.00 6 @ $ 12.00 
Tylochromis pulcher Tylochromis Malebo md $ 50.00 6 @ $ 40.00 
BOOK

AMAZON BELOW WATER see http://www.amazon-below-water.com

$ 100.00 
EXOTIC DISCUS of the World

$ 25.00 
DISCUS

Plecos

Acanthicus adonis ALBINO (real ones) Amazonas 2"+ $ 275.00 4 @ $ 250.00 
Acanthicus adonis white spotted Amazonas 12" $ 345.00

Acanthicus adonis white spotted Amazonas 1" babies $ 15.00 6 @ $ 12.00 
Ancistrus ranunculus L 34 - Medusa Xingu 2"+ $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Ancistrus cutcutae L 150 - bristlenose Guaviare 2"+ $ 5.00 6 @ $ 4.50 
Ancistrus species New spotted Tocantins lg $ 7.00 6 @ $ 6.00 
Hypoptopoma species new two tone Tigre ml $ 10.00 6 @ $ 8.00 
Leporacanthicus triactis L 91 - signal Orinoco lg $ 55.00 6 @ $ 50.00 
Otocinclus affinis oto cat Orinoco lg $ 1.85 50 @ $ 1.50 
Panaque cf.nigrolineatus L 191 - Royal Pleco Putomayo xxl $ 160.00 2 @ $ 140.00 
Panaque suttonorum Blue Eye Pleco Colombia lg $ 800.00 4 @ $ 700.00 
Panaque cf.nigrolineatus South Shampupa Peru lg $ 100.00 4 @ $ 80.00 
Peckoltia compta L 134 - Tiger Tapajos 2"+ $ 70.00 6 @ $ 60.00 
Pseudacanthicus leopardus L 114 - orange fin Branco 3" $ 85.00 6 @ $ 75.00 
Zooancistrus pulcher L 52 - butterfly Atabapo xl $ 15.00 6 @ $ 12.00 
Catfish

Auchenoglanis occidentalis giraffe Congo md $ 20.00 5 @ $ 16.00 
Auchenoglanis occidentalis giraffe Congo lg $ 75.00 3 @ $ 60.00 
Brachyplatystoma flavicans gold plated cat Ucayali 4"+ $ 250.00 2 @ $ 225.00 
Corydoras cf.sychri longnose sychri Ucayali lg $ 12.00 6 @ $ 10.00 
Corydoras pygmaeus pygmy Napo md $ 1.50 10 @ $ 1.25 
Corydoras metae black bar Meta md $ 4.50 10 @ $ 4.00 
Corydoras melini bandit Meta md $ 4.50 10 @ $ 4.00 
Chiloglanis/Amphilius species blind catfish Congo md $ 120.00

Liosomadoras oncinus jaguar cat ***** ml $ 25.00 4 @ $ 20.00 
Hemisorubim platyrhynchus underbite catfish Amazonas 6" $ 175.00 4 @ $ 150.00 
Synodontis brichardi striped Congo 5" $ 25.00 4 @ $ 20.00 
Synodontis caudalis flag tail Congo lg $ 40.00 4 @ $ 35.00 
Synodontis cf.ornatipinnis? new Syno Congo 6" $ 100.00

Synodontis flavitaeniatus yellow band Congo 3" $ 25.00 4 @ $ 22.00 
Synodontis alberti long whiskers Congo 1" $ 18.00 6 @ $ 15.00 
Megalodoras uranoscopus giant Churero Amazonas 4"+ $ 60.00 5 @ $ 45.00 
Pterodoras granulosus cahuara cat Amazonas md $ 70.00 5 @ $ 55.00 
Tetras & Barbs & Killies & Livebearers

Distichodus sexfaciatus tiger tetra Congo 2"+ $ 28.00 6 @ $ 25.00 
Distichodus affinis redfind Disti Congo 3" $ 18.00 6 @ $ 14.00 
Distichodus lussosso longnose Disti Congo 2-3" $ 18.00 6 @ $ 14.00 
Garra gotyla dragon algae eater India ml $ 3.50 10 @ $ 3.00 
Labeo spp? blackfin Congo sm $ 12.00 6 @ $ 10.00 
Pseudanus species spot lepor Orinoco md $ 12.00 10 @ $ 10.00 
Gymnocorymbus bondi 007 tetra Choco sm $ 5.00 10 @ $ 4.00 
Hemigrammus species new orangeline morse code Nanay md $ 6.00 10 @ $ 5.00 
Hyphessobrycon metae black belly tetra Meta md $ 2.00 20 @ $ 1.75 
Hyphessobrycon robertsi purple tetra Napo md $ 2.00 20 @ $ 1.75 
Hyphessobrycon ehrostigma bleeding heart Napo md $ 2.00 20 @ $ 1.75 
Nannostomus unitaeniatus small pencil Inirida lg $ 1.50 10 @ $ 1.25 
Triportheus species silver star tetra Napo smd $ 7.00 6 @ $ 5.00 
Nematobrycon lacortei rainbow tetra Choco md $ 4.00 20 @ $ 3.50 
Paracheirodon axelrodi cardinal tetra Inrida lg $ 1.25 100 @ $ 1.00 
Phenacogrammus species red and blue central Congo lg $ 16.00 10 @ $ 14.00 
Trochilocharax ornatus orange tip tetra Napo sm $ 7.50 10 @ $ 6.00 
Piranhas & Myleus

Hydrolycus tatautaia Payara vampire fish Orinoco 8" $145.00 3 @ $125.00 
Boulengerella maculata spotted pike Inirida lg $25.00 4 @ $20.00 
Hoplias curupira black wolffish Orinoco 10" $200.00 4 @ $175.00 
Hoplias aimara giant wolf fish, amber morph Guyanas 17" $1,200.00 2 @ $950.00 
Other Predators, larger Oddballs

Potamotrygon henlei black stingray Tocantins lg $ 950.00 2 @ $ 850.00 
Potamotrygon leopoldi Black Diamond ray Xingu PAIR $ 6,000.00

Monocirrhus polyacanthus leaf fish Napo md $ 12.00 6 @ $ 10.00 
Hydrocynus goliath goliath tiger Congo 2"+ $ 65.00 6 @ $ 60.00 
Hydrocynus goliath goliath tiger Congo 3"+ $ 95.00 6 @ $ 90.00 
Hydrocynus vittatus redfin tiger Congo 2"+ $ 55.00 6 @ $ 50.00 
Hydrocynus vittatus redfin tiger Congo 3"+ $ 85.00 6 @ $ 80.00 
Heterotis niloticus African arowana Niger 3" $ 55.00 6 @ $ 50.00 
Osteoglossum ferreirai blue arrowana Inirida ml $ 175.00 4 @ $ 150.00 
Tetraodon mbu mbu puffer Congo 4" $ 160.00 3 @ $ 145.00 
Protopterus aethiopicus network lungfish Malebo 18" $ 170.00 2 @ $ 150.00 
Polypterus delhezi wild tiger bichir Congo 7" $ 65.00 4 @ $ 60.00 
Thalassophryne amazonica Amazon Stone/frog fish Alto Ucayali sm $ 30.00 4 @ $ 25.00 
Small Oddballs, Killies

Macrobranchium dwarf species new blue zebra prawn Nanay md $ 7.50 20 @ $ 6.50 
Microctenopoma ansorgii orange bushfish Malebo md $ 7.50 10 @ $ 5.50 
Ctenopoma fasciolatum sparkle bushfish Malebo lg $ 10.00 6 @ $ 9.00 
Campylomormyrus cassaicus longnose elefant Congo lg $ 25.00 6 @ $ 20.00 
Campylomormyrus alces shorthead elefant Congo lg $ 25.00 6 @ $ 20.00 
Campylomormyrus rhynchopterus super nose Congo lg $ 35.00 6 @ $ 30.00 
Gnathonemus tamandua yellow elefant Congo lg $ 20.00 6 @ $ 16.00 
Bathygobius soporator freshwater goby Cameroon lg $ 10.00 6 @ $ 8.00 
Hypseleotris compressus red emperor gudgeon Australia lg $ 20.00 6 @ $ 18.00 
Chromaphyosemion poliaki black longfish killie Moliwe ml $ 5.00 10 @ $ 4.00


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I'd be in if you get a number of other folks. Not after much but if there's enough other folks it'd be worth it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am in!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I wish I had a tank big enough for a mbu


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I wish I had a tank big enough for a mbu


share it with your arowana

some mbu can be very friendly



If we are going to order, I am going to order an African Arowana or a Goliath African Tiger Fish


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> share it with your arowana
> 
> some mbu can be very friendly
> 
> ...


lol nah...mbu get's way too big man. Wouldn't be fair for it.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

i wonder wat kind of discus he has??


----------

